# PID Controller Build



## NewBuilder (Jul 31, 2022)

I originally wanted to build my controller for a gas smoker project I was working on, thanks to https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/digital-temp-mod.232758/ and https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/members/glenwillits.101101/.  I figured I may want to use it for a electric smoker and upgraded the wiring and put the heat sink on the outside.  It works great on my new Dyna-Glo electric smoker.  It was an enjoyable project.


----------



## FenHoglore (Sep 3, 2022)

NICE build...  I just got a Auber SMD200A PID and I like your setup...  Where did you get that box? My plan is to build a 220v unit.


----------



## NewBuilder (Sep 3, 2022)

FenHoglore said:


> NICE build...  I just got a Auber SMD200A PID and I like your setup...  Where did you get that box? My plan is to build a 220v unit.


I got the box from amazon, LeMotech ABS Plastic Electrical Project Case Power Junction Box.  I'm happy with the setup.  What are you building?


----------



## FenHoglore (Sep 4, 2022)

My plan is to build a new smoker out of wood, using a 220vac heating element, under PID control. The "fire box" will be lined with ceramic tiles.


----------



## JC in GB (Oct 19, 2022)

FenHoglore said:


> My plan is to build a new smoker out of wood, using a 220vac heating element, under PID control. The "fire box" will be lined with ceramic tiles.



Have you decided on a controller to use?

JC


----------



## choochooman442 (Oct 20, 2022)

Nice build on the PID control box.
I built mine using a PID and SSR kit I found on eBay for $25.00 and set it up with 120vac inlet and outlet receptacles. The box is a Cantex one you can find at big box store or electrical supply house or Amazon.

Here's one for$16.00 !








						Digital LCD PID REX-C100 Temperature Controller SSR 40A K Thermocouple Heat Sink  | eBay
					

Output Current: 40A. K Thermocouple Probe Cable. Max.40A SSR. 1   Max.40A SSR. Detective temperature r-ange: 0 to 400℃. Temperature r-ang :0～400℃. Length: 1M. Resolution: 14 bit.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## JC in GB (Oct 20, 2022)

Here are some controllers I built a couple years ago.  Still going strong.  I use them on my electric and charcoal smokers.


----------



## JC in GB (Oct 20, 2022)

NewBuilder said:


> I originally wanted to build my controller for a gas smoker project I was working on, thanks to https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/digital-temp-mod.232758/ and https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/members/glenwillits.101101/.  I figured I may want to use it for a electric smoker and upgraded the wiring and put the heat sink on the outside.  It works great on my new Dyna-Glo electric smoker.  It was an enjoyable project.
> 
> View attachment 639373
> View attachment 639374
> View attachment 639375



Very neat wiring...  I should take a lesson..


----------



## FenHoglore (Oct 20, 2022)

JC in GB said:


> Have you decided on a controller to use?
> 
> JC


Hi JC, I now have a Auber smd-200a. I now have most of my parts... one of the hardest to find, is time... lol


----------



## flatbroke (Oct 20, 2022)

Looks great


----------



## NewBuilder (Oct 20, 2022)

choochooman442 said:


> Nice build on the PID control box.
> I built mine using a PID and SSR kit I found on eBay for $25.00 and set it up with 120vac inlet and outlet receptacles. The box is a Cantex one you can find at big box store or electrical supply house or Amazon.
> 
> Here's one for$16.00 !
> ...


I like your setup.


----------



## choochooman442 (Oct 20, 2022)

NewBuilder said:


> I like your setup.


Thanks, I enjoy building as much as cooking.


----------



## Steve H (Oct 21, 2022)

Nice build!


----------



## rlp847 (Oct 21, 2022)

Some really great looking builds on this site. I’m jealous of the consistency some of you are getting with your PIDs. I have an MES 30 with an Inkbird 106VH, it doesn’t seem to matter what I do settings-wise nothing changes. I have a couple different sensors coming tomorrow in case that’s the issue, but setting it at 225 and attempting with AT or manual (starting with P at 1, I and D at 0) the curves in my monitoring app are consistently wide. First off, my probes are showing it goes from 267-303, again, changing anything has no impact, it just cycles and keeps that same wave. Bad PID?  Could I have something hooked up wrong? Bad sensor?


----------



## choochooman442 (Oct 21, 2022)

Steve H said:


> Nice build!


Thanks Steve


----------

